# Best mattress and bed for a 5 year old?



## monkee12

My 5 year old DD's bed is falling to pieces and she really needs a new bed and mattress but I'm unsure on which to get, has anyone got a memory foam mattress and how did the kids like it?


----------



## Torismom

I have a 5 year old and we just got her a full size mattress with a bumper board. A bumper board is just a board the mattress sits on instead of a box spring. The board allows for the bed to be closer to the floor. It's pretty comfy too.


----------



## suzib76

I would go for a divan if I were buying a kids bed. Last count of the amount of broken wooden slats we have had lol

Leah now has a sturdy metal mid sleeper, Lana still in peppa pig bed and jack has a divan


----------



## Doodlepants

Holly (5) has a silentnight my first bed- it's a single and has a memory foam mattress, it seems quite comfy and she likes it. It's a divan but quite low to the ground, she's been in it since 18mo and it's lasted really well. I only plan to change it next year and that's just because I want the girls to have matching twin beds.


----------

